# Hunting/Fishing Soap?



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok i need help...LOL....I did a search but couldn't come up with anything....I need some ideas for soap to help remove or cover the human scent.....any ideas....HELP!....Are there FO's that can be used????


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Anise is the most popular human scent cover.

Christy


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Is that the one that smells like licorice??


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes!

Christy


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

AAAHHHaaaaa...ok....so there is one i need to buy....THANK YOU!!!..ok what else could i put in tht soap to cover scent..LOL


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I got my Anise from Lillian. : )


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool ok gonna check that out!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is the site but you'll need to email her and ask for it.
http://soapmakingessentialoils.com/augustpresell.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

the indians used white birch bark to cover human scent, it is rough, but can be ground up very fine and some health food stores carry it.. I make a hunting soap here, that I color camo, I use only essential oils in it, Pine, oak moss absolute etc.. and it is exfoialting with white birch bark.. 
Pine, oakmoss come from the actual plant, so all the animals are smelling is that.
this sells fantastic for me, the women see it and buy for hubby, I call it deerhunter
Barbara


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you...that is very cool!!!!


----------

